# Cobblestone Coffee Cake



## bubz_bluez (Nov 4, 2008)

this is my grandma's recipe it is awesome!

1/2 c. milk, scalded 
1/2 c. shortening
1/2 c. sugar
1/2 tsp. salt <dont have to>
1 pkg. dry yeast
1/4 c. warm water
3 to 3 1/2 c. sifted flour
2 eggs beaten
1/4 c. melted butter or margarine
2/3 c. <packed> brown sugar
1/2 tsp. cinnamon
1/2 c. chopped nuts <whatever you perfer>
1/2 c. chopped mixed candied fruits <optional>

Combine the milk, shortening, sugar and salt in a bowl and stir until sugar is dissolved. Cool to lukewarm. Dissolve yeast in water, then combine with milk mixture. Stir in half the flour. Add the eggs and beat well. Add enough remaining flour to make a soft dough. Turn out on a lightly floured board and knead untill smooth and elastic. Place in a greased bowl and turn to grease top. Cover and let rise in a warm place for two hours or until doubled in bulk. Punch down and form into one inch balls. <you heard me!> Roll each ball in butter, then in a mixture of brown sugar and cinnamon. Place a layer of balls into a greased 9 inch pan and sprinkle with raisins, nuts and fruit. cover with another layer and repeat until all dough, raisins, nuts and fruit have been used. <not sure about this last part going by what my grandmother wrote down the last part says. not sure if the dough will raise again> Cover and let raise until doubled in bulk. **bake at 350 degreees for 40 minutes

and there ya go this is a good recipe i think someone should try it .. i wanna see what other people think of this one...

bubz


----------

